# 05 W/ 4L65e pressure issue?



## pags20 (Dec 26, 2009)

Issue: Due to harsh winter (MI) car is stored and I start it everyday. Today I noticed Tranny fluid leak. 6" hose up front under Core support had slid down Cooler line ( Tranny side ) and was quarter inch from the furl on the line. I loosened clamp slid back up to furl. Started car and let warm up reinspected hose and sure enough it had slid back down again. Could this be some type of pressure issue or an easy fix by replacing the hose. The hose looks OK but a little on the stiff side. Thanks pags20


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*I would repalce it with the clamps just to be on the safe side.Also check your fuild lvl*


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Double clamp it, and if you use new clamps be sure to check them in a few days as they have a tendency to stretch.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

^ that. And don't start your car everyday while it is stored. twice a month is plenty. You have to run your car until it gets to full operating temp so the water/condensation has a chace to burn off. I'd say 20 minutes at least. Daily is just wasting your time.


----------



## pags20 (Dec 26, 2009)

thanks for all the tips! I was kinda stretchen the everyday startemup probably 4 or 5 times a week and I let it run about 15 to 20 minutes. plus I took her out a couple times around the lot when the streets where clear. Thanks again all


----------

